# Anybody make cabbage rolls using uncooked rice?



## Sheree Bobbins

I have seen a recipe using raw rice to make cabbage rolls.  I don't know if I believe it would work or not.  Does anybody here mix their raw hamburger with raw rice before putting them in the cabbage roll?


----------



## linny172

That is how I make mine all the time I mix uncooked rice, eggs, salt pepper into raw hamburger and than roll it into the cabbage. I cook mine in a pot on the stove I know a lot of people bake tham in the oven, have never tried it that way, my mother always cooked hers on the stove so that is the way I do it. I put a layer of cabbage on the bottom of the pot and than layer the cabbage rolls on top of the layer of cabbage rolls I put saurkraut and squish some canned tomatos put some cabbage on top of that  and than just continue to layer to the top of the pot ending with a layer of cabbage, I always save out some of the hamburger mixture and just put a ball of it on top and that is what I use to check if the rice is done but I cover it and cook it real slow on the stove for 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Sheree Bobbins

Veree interesting, Linny.  Thanks for the detailed instruction.  That's quite a time commitment to cooking the rolls, 3-4 hours!  I may add sauerkraut to the next ones I make.


----------



## babylisa4

I bake my cabbage rolls but I put raw rice mixed in with the raw meat mixture and it works fine!


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

I think my mother used uncooked rice when she makes her stuffed cabbage. She is away now, on vacation, or I would call her to double check.


----------



## Sheree Bobbins

Think of the time I'd save if I could use uncooked rice (i.e. 30 minutes)!  Thanks for your input, everyone.


----------



## connimac

I use rice that has been sauteed in a little butter to give it more flavor but it is basically raw. Just be sure you have plenty of water "around" the cabbage rolls.........


----------



## Wagamama

linny and babylisa, may I ahve the recipes that you use? I want to try them.


----------



## MerryPoppins

I use uncooked rice in my meatloaf and my family LOVES it.

Mix about 1 lb. ground beef, 1 lb. sausage (I like the kind with sage), some minute rice, some milk or evaported milk, and a small can of tomato sauce.  Sorry the amounts aren't exact.  I just know the consistancy I go for.  It should be soft, but not too runny.  If it seems too runny you can add more rice.  I put it in a long glass baking dish and make a little well all around the edges for the grease.  Then I bake at 350 until it is done.  

My family raves about it and it makes terrific sandwiches the next day.


----------



## lynxstch

in my cabbage rolls too..I also cook them in the pressure cooker (10 min) after browning them first..this is the way my great grandmother always made them..and my favorite way..I don't like any kind of tomato sauce on mine however, so don't add it..
I also use the uncooked rice when I make "porcupine meatballs"..(also cooked in the pressure cooker -10 minutes)...just make the meat mixture into small meatballs and place on rack in cooker..add some raw carrots sliced into sticks, one can of tomato soup, and a half can of water..I love this served over rice or mashed potatoes..great comfort food!


----------



## nanns

I too use uncooked rice!!

It sounds like the same as everyone else, except for the sauce, 
I use tomato juice and mix with 1 carton of sour cream, when everything else is cooked, you take out the stuffed cabbage and mix them, then put it back in

This is for hungarian stuffed cabbage!!  THE BEST!!!!


----------

